# finially on the board



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 27, 2009)

this week has been awsome in the woods for me. the little bucks finially hit rut and are running full throttle to doe bleets. had this little guy run straight past me, then follow my trail (deer piss on the boots) straight to my back. shot him about 5yds away w/ .243

i let another spike and a small 6pt walk the day before, this guy look'd just too tastey and he got to close to me to let him go. i get home from thanksgiving at grannys to find the garage door open and the deer cooler lid laying on the ground. the dogs got in it and dragged every piece of meet off. we have 1 less dog now...

we did get to eat 1 loin wich cut with a fork with ease... ooh man i was boiling pissed yesterday


----------



## Jim (Nov 27, 2009)

nice job man!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice deer. Go get another now :lol:


----------



## honers (Nov 27, 2009)

OMG....think i'd be on yer side....that ole dog would of been in the doghouse for quite awhile if he did that....specially since you finally got yer first straps and then only get to enjoy one of em...did ya manage to get the catfish loins out ?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 27, 2009)

thanks alot fellers.



> ...did ya manage to get the catfish loins out ?



i think thats what we call the sweet meet. thats my favorite part of any deer =P~ . my neighbor who's a wildlife guy came by and helped me process the deer since it was only my 2nd time. all we prettymuch threw away was the spine. he's going to tan the cape, i got the legs to make gun racks and man i was lookin forward to some smoked ribs

as far as the dog, i recon its just another lesson learned along with another problem solved. shoulda got rid of that dog when it try'd eating our baby goat this spring


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 27, 2009)

Congrats and good luck on #2.


----------

